# I need to whine.



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Do you ever get depressed when you know your senior is failing despite doing your best to help them. 

Logically I know you can't fight old age. 

I know that some health/physical problems can show improvement, while with others issues you just do your best and still have to watch them going down hill, losing the battle. 

Ringer's not responding to his medications and therapy like he was earlier. Last week he showed some improvement after his Bowen Massage, but not like the improvement was months earlier. In fact last week I was thinking he might be able to celebrate his 13th birthday next month ... this week I'm not sure.

He's having a lot of problems getting up, he wobbles like a drunken sailor all the time. He had his therapy Wednesday, has shown a little improvement in getting up and walking. He has another appointment next week.

Today he didn't eat all his breakfast. When a Hooligan doesn't eat with gusto they're not feeling well, they're sick. I held his bowl and he nibbled at it. I added 1/2 can more of the meat (EVO 95% beef) and mixed it in and he ate most of it. I gave him 1/4 can more by itself and he ate it. But it's not like my Ringer Dinger to pick at his meals. Since he ate I don't feel a trip to the vet is necessary except maybe to get a case of a/d which he loves more than the EVO - hopefully it will make meal time more to his taste.

I got depressed earlier this week when little Asher lost his battle with spondylosis, he didn't even get to celebrate his 9 month birthday, it wasn't fair. So yes, I know I'm lucky to have three seniors fighting and losing to old age problems. But it still hurts watching them slowly fading away, not being able to protect them, not knowing how much longer I'll be able to spend with any of them.

I love this SENIOR forum, it's so nice to be able to come to a special place for the old guys, where people understand what I'm whining about. Thanks for listening.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I'm sorry that Ringer is not responding-and am really hopeful that he is just having a downswing before an upswing. I do know that you are doing everything that could be done for him!

I was just freaking out to myself last night looking at Kramer because he looks so different. It's almost like having had two different dogs, and I try-for him and me-to make sure that the old Kramer gets to come out every day before this new one takes a nap or stumbles or gets startled by my hand or voice. Hope you don't mind adding a whine from me. 

I've never had a senior, would not know what to do without this section!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Owning a senior is like being on a rollercoaster of emotion. They have good days and bad days and they can make you crazy worrying over them. I love having seniors though as I can't get over how special they are and I can appreciate them on a day by day basis.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The eldest just turned 13. She's wobbly in her hind quarters and takes expensive heart meds. The eyes are still there, the joy at visiting the horse is still there, the joy at greeting an old friend was still there when we went up to Denver. (I rented a car in part because the dogs would be uncomfortable these days in the cab of the truck for that long a drive.) I don't see the wobbly dog when I look at her. I see the "speeding bullet dog" the "frisbee fool dog" the "horse maniac" dog. I remember her awesome recall at a fun match. I remember how my "perfect long sit" dog downed at that same fun match to calm me (and blow the match).

What can I say? Look at what you have and not what you don't. It's easier on you. 

Right now I'm getting an odor signal that says I should move her outside for a bit so off I go...


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

A year ago I had three seniors, now I have one. I feel your pain.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Gayle, so sorry to hear that Ringer is going through a bad spell. I'm praying he perks up so that you may have some more time to cherish him. 

Hugs and warm thoughts coming your way.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It is tough to allow them to age. They seem to handle it a lot better than we do. 

I go through this every week with Chama. She rarely has really good days any more. Just ok days and bad days. I keep trying new supplements, herbs, etc. with her but so far no miracles.







Yesterday she was limping a lot but today she is ok. Some days she can barely make it up and down the stairs to bed but still works hard at it because she knows she'll get a treat once she gets up there.









She still plays a bit with Rafi, loves her food and treats, loves walks, even when she can barely make it around the block and loves seeing people that she knows.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Ringer. I will keep in my thoughts


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

I am so sorry Gayle. {{hugs}} to you and Ringer.

Seniors are so very special. It is so difficult to watch them age. I know, I have been there, I am there.
We miss Princess so very much. In four days from now, we would of been celebrating her 12th Birthday. Sad, that she passed away right after her 11th. We always made a huge deal with her birthdays, and use to have all the dogs sit around the child care table with cupcakes. All the dogs get something special on Birthdays, but Princess, well hers were always that extra something. Ken and I are having a difficult time remembering that now.

Jake isn't doing so well. He has lost so much muscle mass in his back legs, and becoming very wobbly. He will be 10 next month, and that seems so young to me. He does have good days, but since last year, he has aged so much, it breaks our heart to watch.
We are just taking one day at a time, and enjoying each day that we can, and focus on what we have now, and not what tomorrow will bring.

Enjoy Ringer, make every day a special day, Make every day count.

{{hugs}}


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh Gayle. Oh Ringer. 

I know. And I'm sorry that he's not doing well. 

I've been there before (just over a year ago) and I know how terribly hard it is. Right now, I know that my little senior's age and life expectancy are on a collision course, and I panic when I think about it.









Our seniors have given us so much. And every day they stumble or hurt, we hurt because we can't fix things for them. When they were young, they were hungry, so we fed them. They were squirrelly, so we exercised them. They had crusty ears, so we changed their food. Even when they had weird ailments, most of the time, we could fix those, or at least, manage them fine.

But as Ruth says, Zamboni enjoys rubs and being held; she's still competitive when we have training sessions with Camper and gets into sits and downs first (and therefore gets her snack first). We bought her a trailer/stroller; when she gets tired on her walks, she hops into her trailer, and Camper is happy to pull her around the neighborhood. This is my beagle that used to go on backpacking trips, 12-miles each day. We'd arrive at our site exhausted. As we were setting up camp, she'd be off chasing squirrels, as though she never hiked that day at all. So yes, things have changed. Her ACL surgeries weakened her hind end, and she's arthritic. But she still enjoys her life a lot. 

Her vision is deteriorating; her hearing is significantly reduced. But she has a strong devoted GSD service dog that she relies on to tell her when to bark and when Mom is calling. That beagle nose tells her when dinner is ready all on its own.









I know that Ringer loves his humans and his Hooligan pack, and enjoys every day thoroughly. Yes, adjustments have had to be made, but he probably hasn't noticed them too much. If he's like my dogs, he is handling his seniorhood MUCH better than his humans do. 

We worry about the future. (And I, for one, am brilliant when it comes to obsessing about what can go wrong in the future!) Our dogs live in the present. And while we're worrying about tomorrow, they're appreciating today. 

As Tammy said, enjoy Today with Ringer. It's easier than it sounds. But Today is all we really have anyhow....for ALL our furry kids, the young ones as well as the seniors. 

Try not to worry too much about tomorrow. Let tomorrow take care of itself.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about Ringer's battles with his health. I have a 14 1/2 year old mix. She has been on liver supplements for almost 3 years and has extensive arthritis.

Some days she looks and acts as if she will live forever and others I wonder how she gets up. I watch her and celebrate the good days when she is happy and hearty.

I also went through what you are when my late Seiko was in her declining months. It is so difficult when they seem to be no longer responding.

I guess we can only know we are doing the best we can for them and try to prepare ourselves for the day when they will no longer be running with the pack.

My heart goes out to you during this difficult time. It would be easier if we didn't love our dogs so much - and if they weren't so darn much a part of our lives. But our world would be a darker place if we didn't know them during the too short time they are with us.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Gayle,
i totally know what your going through........my toby is 12 1/2 he was such a drivey dog his whole life. i see him failing with his spondylosis and it makes me sick. i get down alot thinking about it. in fact i don't even walk him on the road anymore because i can hear his back foot with his boot scuffing more and more. not that it bothers him, but it bothers me. so we stay on soft surfaces, so i don't have to hear it, because its a reminder.
the thing is they alot of times don't realize whats going on.

we all have to somehow come to terms with it, because they all get there. all we can do is guide them through it and love each moment with them, and try not to think about what tomorrow brings.

debbie


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN...
> Hope you don't mind adding a whine from me.
> ...


Whine away!!!







That's what this thread's for!!!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I want to thank everyone for listening to my whine and sharing your experiences, thoughts, and tips, it really helps.

Ringer seemed to perk up this afternoon. He agreed to eat the last bite of my chicken salad sandwich and shared some Cheetos with me at lunch time. When we went outside he was more active than this AM, was more steady on his feet when he was walking around.


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ArycrestDo you ever get depressed when you know your senior is failing despite doing your best to help them.
> 
> Logically I know you can't fight old age.
> 
> I know that some health/physical problems can show improvement, while with others issues you just do your best and still have to watch them going down hill, losing the battle.


Gayle, I could not have said it better myself. I completely understand what you are feeling. 

I am sad to hear that your Ringer-Dinger is not doing well. Although, the afternoon update seems more promising...but that's just it, one minute they are down then the next there is some improvement. It's just all too much sometimes isn't it? 

The changes I have seen in Mas in the last 2 years have been down right devastating at times. I have done the bargining thing, denial and sometimes I am at acceptance stage. The foolish senior himself however has no clue and will often keep on going until I have to put away his toys







...cause Momma knows best Mas!

Thinking of you & Ringer & all the dear seniors on this board


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

Oh boy. Good thoughts for you & Ringer! 

Kristina


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Arycrest
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN...
> ...


Really? I thought it was for....




> Originally Posted By: Arycrest He agreed to eat the last bite of my chicken salad sandwich and shared some Cheetos with me at lunch time.


...discussing all the wonderful food items that our seniors have us convinced we should be letting them eat. The things we NEVER (well, hardly ever) let them eat when they were kids. 

In other words, this thread is here to show us how thoroughly wrapped around their toes we -- experienced dog owners each of us -- really are!

Cheetos and chicken salad! You go Ringer!
















Today, we drove through Arbys. Zamboni and Camper ate a bit of roast beef. 

Zamboni snacked on curly fries as well. Fries coated in ketchup (she doesn't like naked fries). Camper looked at me like "what's up with that? Why don't *I* get fries?" 

Seniors. They live the good life!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Since we're on the food for seniors topic now...

Chama LOVES the mail carrier. Any mail carrier will do really because she had a special relationship with one when she was young and ever since then she regards them with great fondness. It just so happens that there is a woman named Mary whose route is a few blocks over from here. She LOVES dogs and *she carries a treats with her*. We usually cross paths with Mary once or twice a week on our morning walk. When Chama sees her (or her truck) she runs--and I mean runs--up the treat. When she gets near Mary she starts to yodel and jump up and down. Mary then proceeds to feed her treats. If she is in her truck then Chama climbs in and tries to eat the treats right out of the bag.









It's the only junk food she gets and it always makes her morning.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm nearly fifty years old and I'm having good and bad days too! I think that when our more elderly dogs have a bad day it feels (and sometimes is) more significant and, yes, I've got depressed about what may be - both when it was with my old dog and now with myself. But I let myself feel sad for a moment then I deal with the current problem. 

Aging is part of living and it is better than the alternative as far as we know. My partner is nearly 73 years young but his appetite has also decreased over the last year but then again he is not as active (nor as mobile) as he was, so it is not unexpected that he does not need the same calorific intake. 

Quality is of major importance and that does not need to be hastily judged without obvious uncontrollable discomfort or disinterest.

Ringer is lucky to have such an aware and loving caregiver. Please give him and you a hug from me as you both deserve it.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Gayle, how is Ringer feeling today?


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

> Quote: The changes I have seen in Mas in the last 2 years have been down right devastating at times. I have done the bargining thing, denial and sometimes I am at acceptance stage.


Oh, the bargaining thing. I did that so many times, I lost count. Gayle, I hope Ringer is feeling much better today! To you and everyone else facing health problems with their seniors... I know exactly how you feel. The constant knot in your stomach, laying awake at night worrying, wondering what you could do differently, am I giving the right supplements, are there others I should be trying, etc., etc. The ups and downs are just so hard to deal with. But you try to live each day to the fullest, enjoying every little thing about them - even the ailments. The food thing - yep, that works on me too. Cheez-its were Max's weakness and he got them frequently. He loved ice cream too, but I tried to be careful with that and made him frozen yogurt pops instead, with the occasional trip to DQ.

Ruth - love your story about the mail carrier. Our mail carrier adored Max and would often leave treats on the front porch for him and Murphy, even if she didn't deliver something that needed to be brought to the door. The door bell rang last week and it was Karen. She just walked in the door and gave me a big hug and handed a fistful of treats to Murphy. She was so upset about us losing Max and I will never forget her kindness of dropping by just to say how sorry she was.

Thanks for listening to me whine too. It's been a tough two weeks without my big guy. Give your seniors a great big hug and kiss from me! Gayle - give an extra big hug to Kelly. His face just does me in..


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Kris. (that's a hug-right? He's kind of creepy.)

I wish all pets had people worrying about them.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Ohhh. DQ!!!









Everyone here knows about DQ's "puppy cones, right? You order something; then when you get to the window, you ask for a puppy cone. (It works best in the drive-through). They give you a FREE small cone, filled just to the top with vanilla ice cream. The paper on the cone is removed, usually, I guess to remove the temptation of the human from eating it. 

I've never been to a DQ that didn't have them. Sometimes, you have to ask. Sometimes, they just offer. 

LOL. We've been known to drive through, order two medium cones, and get three puppy cones. (All the kids looking so sweet -- ok, so expectant and a bit drooly -- in the back seat!) What a deal! DQ definitely loses money on us! 

Every senior should have puppy cones as a regular part of his and her diet!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's not THAT creepy - a hug is a hug - thanks Jean!

One more whine... It's thundering here. For the last several years Max had been afraid of thunder. When it started, he would come try to sit on my lap. Oh what I wouldn't do to have that big lug sitting on my lap right now...

I'm done for the night - sorry all. It's been a melancholy day...

3K9Mom - we always get the kid cup at DQ - otherwise the cone went down in one bite with Max. Plus Murphy, my sheltie mix, was clueless how to eat an ice cream cone. Smartest dog I've ever had, but she's never figured out that cone thing!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I've never given my dogs an ice cream cone (I'm sure they've stolen a few licks from some unsuspecting kid). Does that make me a bad mom? I make handmade yogurt treats and freeze them in the summer. Does that count?









And, Kris, I really do understand. I lost my Basu over a year ago and I still miss that big goofball.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Ruth, well all I can say is that Murphy has been eating ice cream for 16-1/2 years and she's still going strong! I always think of my mom when it comes to DQ. She still, to this day, will argue that DQ is "good for you" ice cream - not like the others that aren't so good for you. Her cure for everything is ice cream and I must admit that I find that a great excuse to have my favorite thing!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm lactose intolerant and a health food nut so I don't go to DQ or fast food places. There is no emoticon for just how nerdy I am about this stuff.









Junk food around here is dehydrated lamb lung, raw turkey and chicken necks, etc. I could give her some soy ice cream!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Psssst....Ruth...go to Wegmans. There is a whole aisle with Cheez-its and other assorted chemical concoctions. They are bright orange, square, and may not even contain Cheez (whatever that is). I have used them to get dogs used to going to the vet office-so they are medicinal!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Dare I ask - have you heard of Arby's, Ruth?














Jean - guess we best get to educatin' Ruth on the wonders of junk food!



> Quote:They are bright orange, square, and may not even contain Cheez (whatever that is).










Jean, you always make me laugh. I couldn't live with out Cheez-its!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Oh Jean could just have a field day with me and she knows it! 

Actually, I have to take Chama and Rafi to the vet tomorrow. Lately she has been shaking and setting herself. I usually use lamb lung or liver treats or turkey dogs but maybe I'll have to stop and buy something from that aisle I never visit at Wegman's.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Baskin-Robbins drive thru is where the Hooligans and I usually go for a small scoop of ice cream - they get vanilla and I get mint chocolate chip - yum.

Ringer had a fairly good day. Ate most of his breakfast, but not all. He left just enough to make Mac's day since he volunteered for the clean-up committee. 

He stayed outside with Mac, Slider and the Evil Spawn until about 1:30 this afternoon - it was breezy, not real hot. He "played ball", tried to steal Mac's CUZ, let someone know they were driving past the house too slowly (honest, the guy was driving about 1 MPH and the boys went nuts - they NEVER bark at vehicles). 

Ding Dong joined in with the other Hooligans and ate a few Fritos while I was eating my lunch. He felt I should not only give him the last bite of my sandwich, but decided he should have the last bite from BOTH halves. So the boy got what he wanted.

All in all, he had a good day.

Kel's elbow is bothering him. I posted on the main health board about stem cell therapy they're developing for arthritis. Kel's elbow is so bad I'd try it if he didn't have so many other health issues.

Honey needs to go in for a Bowen Massage so I'll make an appointment for her when I take Ringer in on Wednesday.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: KShort ...
> 
> I'm done for the night - sorry all. It's been a melancholy day...










Kris









I know what you mean. Sometimes I get in a real blue funk when I start thinking about the ten Hooligans at the Bridge. I visit the album I made for them and for some reason, looking at their pictures, remembering the good times we had, usually will make me smile.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Aww, thanks Gayle. Didn't mean to hijack your thread talking about Max, but I knew you would understand. The pictures you posted of your seniors the other day - well, I couldn't even post on the thread. They are beautiful - all of them... Could you please send me Kelly! I'm in love


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: KShortAww, thanks Gayle. Didn't mean to hijack your thread talking about Max, but I knew you would understand. The pictures you posted of your seniors the other day - well, I couldn't even post on the thread. They are beautiful - all of them... Could you please send me Kelly! I'm in love


You didn't hijack this thread, your comments were on topic. It's a thread to post on when we're feeling sad.

Thanks, I'm partial to the Hooligans, but I'll tell Kel he's your favorite







I have some more pictures on my camera and I can't get them off, it's getting frustrating. I sent it to the fixit shop and the fixed one problem, but I'm having another one now.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

How are everyone's seniors doing today?

I took the dogs to the vet today. I screwed up the time (got there too early) so I took them for a nice walk on a trail by a pond. Chama (off leash) was bouncing, she was so happy! Then, when I wasn't looking, she snuck into the pond for a swim!









On my way home I stopped to get some groceries and bought some vanilla soy ice cream, fruit juice sweetened.







I gave her a spoonful before I took Rafi out for his long walk tonight and she loved it. It's not DQ but she thought it was still pretty special!









The vet said she's in pretty good shape for a really old dog. She weighs 65 pounds and her knees are totally shot but she still gets around pretty well. She was was horrified to be at the vet--tail between the legs the whole time, poor girl. Rafi gave her tons of kisses to make her feel better. She's also heartworm negative and he wrote her a letter for her rabies vaccine. No vaccine and no titer. He said she's too old to be getting vaccines and she had the titer 3 years ago and he's sure her levels are fine. Her lungs and heart sounded good, even with the scarring. She's a good girl, my Chama Bear!


----------



## sklippstein (Apr 10, 2008)

I truly do understand what you are going through. I just lost my 14 year old GSD 8 weeks ago. She wobbled terribly, she lost a lot of weight, she got to the point where she no longer could get up. We would have to help her to the water bowl during the night as she started to drink more and more water. I would have to wake her up when I came home for work and help her outside. I watched daily as she became less interested in hanging out with us and more into staying in her bed. I too watched hopelessly as she slowly deteriorated. She had, when she was awake, a lot of spunk still in her eyes, but from the neck down, she was gone. I miss her so much and now think of her often with a smile instead of tears, except now as I write about her, tears streaming down my face. Savor each day you have with them and remember that everything born must also die. My prayers are with you.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

rip lola'smommy's senior girl.
It is so hard if and when you have to make that decision. 
My border/golden Clover is 14 and we have to pick up her back end if she is on a floor surface that she can't grip. She will bark to let us know. Otherwise she is doing ok, but her sight and hearing are fading. Now and then she will pee while sleeping. What keeps her going is living with two active GSD's and she does love the raw diet she started eating last summer, I think that has really helped, no hot spots for the first time in several years! She use to go to the neighbors(more than one) for visits and treats, and they always ask about her now that she can no longer walk that far.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

How's my senior doing today? Terrible. Well, she's fine. She swam for an hour, "jogged" (trotted) around the house two laps, and is currently barking feisty barks at Camper to let him know that if he doesn't knock it off, she's going to take that little paw and smack him on the head like she sometimes does. 

But she's doing terrible. Horrible dark runny poop. She and Camper broke into the dehydrated lamb lung stash on Sunday. I have a 3 gallon container that I keep on the floor in the kitchen, and I empty 3-4 bags of Merricks lung fillets into it at a time. I know what you're thinking -- but no, they've never once touched it. They get plenty of snacks, and they just don't touch it. I leave them and the container home alone, and I come home, and it's there, lid intact, not even a drool mark on it. 

(I leave zip loc bags of meaty snacks around the house all the time too. This is not a testament to how well behaved my dogs are, BTW. It just shows how spoiled they are!)

But on Sunday, Dh and I had to leave the dogs IN the house, while we were outside, working with the chainsaw. Half of one of our trees broke off during our last snowstorms, and we were cutting it apart. Dogs, of course, don't wear safety goggles and kevlar vests. So they had to be inside during the chainsaw adventure. 

My dogs don't like to be inside while we're outside. So they decided to help themselves to approximately 3-4 18 ounce bags of dehydrated lamb lung. That's 72 ounces of DEHYDRATED meat! 

But I'm very proud of them. They shared. 

After resolving Camper's runny giardia poop just last week, I have two dogs with dark nasty lamb overdose poop. Lung may be "muscle" meat, but it's not healthy to eat in such large doses. It's more like organ meat that way! 

So, that's what my senior has been up to. She was inordinately happy on Sunday. She is very happy today. Her mom? Not so happy! 

I know, I know. This too shall pass!







Eventually!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

So sorry for your girl's loss. May she Rest in Peace!!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom...
> So, that's what my senior has been up to. She was inordinately happy on Sunday. She is very happy today. Her mom? Not so happy!
> 
> I know, I know. This too shall pass!
> ...










OMG over 4 lbs of dehydrated lamb lung - no wonder they have upset stomachs. I know it's not funny but it really is as long as both are okay. 

This reminds me of the time Yukon ate a huge tub of dehydrated liver.







Like your kids, he had a belly ache and a bad case of the squirts. BUT I was a bad mommy. I was so PO'ed at him, I hoped his little butt got sore from pooping so much.

Anyway, hugs to the kids







and I hope they're feeling better soon!!!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowI'm lactose intolerant and a health food nut so I don't go to DQ or fast food places. There is no emoticon for just how nerdy I am about this stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, I was just thinking about this as I was eating dinner. Dh and Camper are at training, so it's just Zamboni and me. I'm vegetarian, and my dogs, when it was just me, were health-food nuts as well. Ok, we went to DQ for cones, but other than that, they ate good kibble, and whatever *I* ate. 

My dogs LOVED hummus, tofu, rice dream "ice cream," all that stuff. Their favorite snack was cheese. Real cheese, not weird bright yellow stuff. Then I started dating Dh. He would bar-b-que up steaks and burgers and share them with the dogs. 

And wouldn't you know it? Those darn dogs couldn't ditch me fast enough. Zamboni just scoffed at me tonight when I offered her some hummus. Turgid Rugaas would be pleased at how nicely Zamboni did a "head turn" to indicate that she was not interested (and how quickly I understood it







) Oh, and now, she'll kill for bright orange American cheese. 

Grover, my sweet wonderful grateful Grover always loved whatever I gave her. She would run to the kitchen as soon as she heard me start chopping a salad. As soon as I finished chopping, I'd slide veggies and lettuce into a bowl, and while I finished making Dh's dinner (my dinner -- the wonderful salad -- was done being prepared), Grovie would chomp happily on her veggies. But I knew, deep down, that she preferred that darn steak to even her red bell pepper and carrots, which had always been her favorites. 

Sell outs.


----------

